# Pork Neck Bones



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

When can I add in some pork neck bones?

My thought is that perhaps I should wait until he develops/grows a little more (apprx 4 months now).

Currently chicken is 90% of the diet w/beef MM being added in. Would like to prepare to add more variety and thought pork neck bones could make a good addition. Just a little nervous about the bones at his age/size.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He should be able to handle them, but sometimes my dogs barf the bone fragments up. I would try for more meaty/less bone to start if possible. I have also heard that some get gassy from pork, I have not seen this in my dogs, though! Turkey necks are a fav. of my dogs, but feed ground turkey or some MM along w/ it for a meal.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

are you feeding organ meat too? Liver and other organs such as kidneys are crucial and necessary for a balanced raw diet. Pork neck bones are not a good idea--especially for large dogs. RMB means raw MEATY bone---there is definitely not enough meat on it. Great questions and if you need more tips let me know!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I feed pork necks often - lots of people do. They may be a bit tough for a pup if he/she hasn't gotten their big dog teeth in. If I feed pork necks I make sure that I add a bunch of MM to the meal (at least 50/50 pork neck/MM depending on how meaty the pieces are). You may find your dog needs a bit more or less MM - each dog is different (just check the poop!).

My dogs don't get gas (I know many do), but I did start out feeding only .25lbs at once and never feed more than 1/2 a lb at a time just in case.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Pork is one of the 'softer' neck bones (lamb being the softest). An adult GSD should have no problem handling them.

A puppy may have trouble if they are teething. I'd look for variety in the muscle meats for now. Pork Butts are a great muscle meat (and usually cheap).

Or go with some premades - lamb, beef, turkey, pork, etc.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I sampled pork necks when my pup was around 6 months old. No issues. I was careful to avoid them when she was in the midst of teething. 

Also, apart from the first feeding, she never showed any issues of gas. Occasionally I do not provide enough MM, and her stools are boney. It varies with each dog, and mine requires more meat than bone for good BMs. 

I also buy lamb necks from the health stores. She loves those as well, and they already come separated.


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

I've used these for small and large dogs here - they LOVED them. The ones I'd get were pretty meaty...varied from a 10# young dog to the GSD...no one had a problem with them.


----------



## Virago (Jun 6, 2008)

I feed my 4 month old pork neck bones also. She loves them. She can't always break up the bone but she sure loves trying. Plus it keeps her nice and busy working away trying to get every last bit of meat and bone that she can.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

Laura C and others 
what do you recommend for RMB for GSDs. currently feeding chicken feet, pork spare ribs, pigs feet for treats (1 every couple of weeks). want to stay away from chicken if possible. only pork neck bones i can find are from grocery store cut into small sharp edges so dont feed those. thanks Sherry


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Chicken is my main RMB with the leg quarters/necks/wings/backs so unfortunately that won't help much. 

I also reguarly use lamb neck, turkey wings, turkey necks, and turkey drumsticks. In the past I have used pork necks or some of the smaller pork ribs that come on the roasts. I've tried small beef ribs before, but they are a toss up on whether my pup can get through them and I am cautious so usually don't waste my money. 

Canned fish (sardines, salmon, Jack Mack) also has smaller bones it in but I don't put it in the same class of RMB's as listed above. 

I am still searching for a good supply for rabbit too.


----------

